# [Q] Google Voice Search



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

This is probably a stoopid question (hopefully), but a forum search provided nothing.

On my old Samsung Charge, I was able to initiate a Google Voice Search by doing a Press and Hold on the Search button.

Since the Search button has been removed by Samsung (!), is there a way for me to quickly initiate a Google Voice Search by holding down a different button? I noticed that a universal Search is started by holding the menu button, and a double press of the Home button gets the Samsung Search (which I have now disabled). However, I haven't found any way to assign Voice Search to these buttons.

I used this feature a LOT. Am I missing something obvious?


----------



## iclickjohn (Dec 24, 2011)

Yes. Me too. I put S voice on the home screen but that isn't persistent. Even 5 years ago, my windows phone could assign buttons.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------

